# bugs



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LOL... driving through Iowa?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: bugs (Jim Rockford)*

Maybe they were attracted to those headlights.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: bugs (deathhare.)*

I personally wouldn't mind it if bugs would hang out somewhere other than the highway.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Harmonizing to the clank of the D rings


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

damn


----------

